# Mouse Driver



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a driver for a wireless mouse *(STAPLES, MODEL: B250)*. I tried to look for a driver but I was not able to find one. I found this link Software Downloads | Microsoft Hardware, but not sure.



Thank you,


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi flower88 :wave:

Mice don't usually need any special drivers, apart from the 'MS Mouse-driver' within Windows, just plug the USB-dongle in (You might see a little message in the System-Tray saying it's loading appropriate software), switch the mouse on and go. The only time specific drivers are needed is if the mouse has extra-feature buttons :wink:


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

WereBo said:


> Hi flower88 :wave:
> 
> Mice don't usually need any special drivers, apart from the 'MS Mouse-driver' within Windows, just plug the USB-dongle in (You might see a little message in the System-Tray saying it's loading appropriate software), switch the mouse on and go. The only time specific drivers are needed is if the mouse has extra-feature buttons :wink:


Thanks for the reply. When I attache the USB-dongle to the laptop, I get message saying "USB device is not recognized".


Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You might try this:

How to Fix USB Device Not Recognized in Windows


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

MPR said:


> You might try this:
> 
> How to Fix USB Device Not Recognized in Windows


Thanks for the link. I tried to follow the instructions in it but it did not help.


Regards,


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

When I plug in the USB of the mouse, an unknown device appear in the "Universal Serial Bus Controllers". I tired to update it but I am getting a message saying "the driver is already installed".


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Has the device ever worked on this PC? Have you tested it with another PC?


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

gcavan said:


> Has the device ever worked on this PC? Have you tested it with another PC?



Yes, I tried that on 2 other laptops but I was getting the same error message "USB device is not recognized".


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

When I plug in the USB of the mouse, an unknown device appear in the "Universal Serial Bus Controllers". I tired to update it but I am getting a message saying "the driver is already installed".


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

flower88 said:


> Yes, I tried that on 2 other laptops but I was getting the same error message "USB device is not recognized".


then i would say the mouse is faulty since doing same thing on other computers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above^ Anything not working on more than one device indicates a faulty item.


----------

